# Does a polybox incubator need ventilation?



## danstar33 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wandering if I should add some ventilation into my incubator? It's got nothing in it at the moment, so I was wandering if it would be a good idea. I was thinking of using either a pocket fan, fitted to the side, or a computer fan? 

Cheers! 
Dan.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

in a word no


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't in mine.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Nope : victory:


----------



## Schneeden (Oct 25, 2012)

I personally have put 5 'pencil' size holes in the top of the polystyrene for ventilation, but ive been told as long as you open the lid once a week that should be fine


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Schneeden said:


> I personally have put 5 'pencil' size holes in the top of the polystyrene for ventilation, but ive been told as long as you open the lid once a week that should be fine


 would that not make the incubator lose humidity/heat?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, holes in the top lets heat out.

As for humidity, the eggs and moisture supply are in a closed plastic box (no holes) inside the poly box. So little humidity is lost through holes in the poly box.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

nope no ventilations needed

Jay


----------

